
Surveillance Database of Journalists to Be Compiled in US. Where Is the Outcry? - zuricho
https://tutanota.com/blog/posts/journalist-surveillance-usa
======
toymachine
Reasonable thing to point out but the article doesn't offer any solutions or
cogent ideas. It just seems like a bunch of quotes and links slapped together.

